# :: ECS Tuning :: ECS 2.0T BPY Timing Belt Kits - Free Shipping !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*ECS Tuning Ultimate Plus 2.0T BPY Engine Timing Belt Kit - Free Shipping !!!*
This kit put together by ECS Tuning was assembled to include everything required to perform a proper timing belt job on your 2.0T. This complete kit includes all the parts which have been known to frequently fail. Failure of any ONE of these parts will most likely damage the timing belt and result in catastrophic engine damage. 
Kit includes the following parts:
* Timing Belt made by Continental
* Tensioner Roller 
* Lower belt roller
* Tensioner assembly 
* (2) Idler rollers
* (2) 1.5 liter bottles of G12 Coolant 
* Water pump
* Camshaft seal
* All related hardware for tensioner and roller



_Modified by [email protected] at 3:31 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: ECS 2.0T BPY Timing Belt Kits - Free Shipping !!! (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

I need to buy this and a Bentley Manual soon... Car has 77K....!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Let us know if you have any questions, we have both available! Feel free to send over a PM when you are ready to order, I'd be happy to get a cart put together for you.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: ECS 2.0T BPY Timing Belt Kits - Free Shipping !!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Kit includes the following parts:
* Timing Belt made by Continental
* Tensioner Roller 
* Lower belt roller
* Tensioner assembly 
* (2) Idler rollers
* (2) 1.5 liter bottles of G12 Coolant 
* * Water pump - Metal impeller*
* Camshaft seal
* All related hardware for tensioner and roller
 
I recently bought this kit and it came with a plastic impeller water pump Your website clearly shows a metal impeller pump. When I emailed your sales department about this discrepancy I was advised that you do not offer metal impeller pumps. I'd love to swap the plastic for the metal if you do, in fact, have metal ones.
Edit: It was Ben in customer service who advised me that you do not offer water pumps with the metal impeller, not the sales department. Thanks.



_Modified by jmj at 1:05 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

I just talked with the parts guys about this, unfortunately the pumps with the metal impeller are no longer available. We have tried to find them with no luck. If they do become available again, we will source them and update things, but for right now the plastic versions are the only ones currently available. We apologize for any confusion and have updated the description on the website. We will update the photos here shortly as well.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for responding to my PM, Jon.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My kit arrived in two days with the free shipping, BTW. Very nice.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks again for the order and feedback John, we appreciate it!


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

do these kits come with the accessory belt also? its shown in one of the pictures but not listed in the kit parts list so i'm assuming not. also.... why does the parts list mention 4 different rollers? but two are shown in the picture? are there actually 4 rollers total?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I just talked with the parts guys about this, unfortunately the pumps with the metal impeller are no longer available. We have tried to find them with no luck. If they do become available again, we will source them and update things, but for right now the plastic versions are the only ones currently available. We apologize for any confusion and have updated the description on the website. We will update the photos here shortly as well.

i assume you're referring to the GRAF one... does the oem water pump (~160) still have a metal impeller? what about the VEMO?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry for the confusion, the description on the kits has been updated and we will have new photos up here shortly. The kits do include the accessory belt and (3) rollers.
As far as the water pump goes, the OEM, Vemo and Graf versions are all coming *without* the metal impeller.


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

thanks, jon
does the water pump come with the water pump seal/oring already on it?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, seal / oring is already installed according to the parts guys.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

pictures show Pentosin G12 but the parts list for the pkg lists VW G12+..... which will i get if i order. currently my car has pink which i guess would call for the G12 (not plus). are the two interchangeable or should i stick w pink G12 since my car came with pink G12?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The Pentosin G12 (pink / pictured) is included with the kits.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## intense98rt (Dec 20, 2008)

At what mileage intervals should the timing belt be replaced?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (intense98rt)*

VW lists that the belt should be checked for condition at 60k, 80k and 100k, then replaced at 120k. From previous experience with VW timing belt and components, we suggest the belt / components should be changed out between 60k to 80k miles.


----------



## Justhere4aday (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ill be ordering this soon... im at 61k


_Modified by Justhere4aday at 8:52 AM 10-29-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds great, we will look forward to your order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just had my ECS timing belt kit installed yesterday, at about 93K miles. I was told that while the belt looked pretty good, the rollers were very worn and the pump was leaking a small amount, which was collecting inside the timing belt cover and crystallizing (it was not yet leaking enough to drip on my garage floor, so I was surprised to hear it was leaking). I'll probably do this again in 80K miles to be on the safe side.









Edit: Just to be clear, it was my *original* parts that were worn and leaking, not the ECS parts. They were fine and, as I posted above, arrived very quickly.


_Modified by jmj at 9:58 AM 11-4-2009_


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

is it possible to get the metal version of the waterpump? also is shipping still free?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately metal versions are currently not being manufactured by any of the manufactures. If they do start making them again, we will change the kits over to include them, but right now there just are not any available.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

well, u can use the 1.8T if you wanted to because it fits.
BUT, i will tell u, the plastic impeller on the 2.0T will work just fine... it's not like its crappy plastic or anything, most manufacturers make plastic water pumps now-adays anyways.


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Everything about ECS is A+. Service, posts, photographs. They kill it.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words and support, we certainly appreciate the feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey wanna throw me a Bentley manual MKV with that price....? Hahahahaha. I am going to be doing the T Belt here soon....!


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

People shouldn't be so scared with their 2.0T timing belts...take off the cover, look at it. It's not as prone to breaking as the 1.8T...
"The toothed belt drive sprocket is
positioned on the crankshaft at TDC of
cylinder 1, as shown below. When the cycle
begins, forces acting on the toothed belt
are reduced by the elliptical shape of the
toothed belt sprocket. The flat side of the
sprocket gear allows a slight slackening of
the toothed belt. This slackening helps to
reduce wear on the toothed belt, improving
reliability and extending replacement
intervals."


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

I used this kit this past weekend and everything was spot on. Didn't use the extra crankshaft seal. All the parts were same as OEM except for the Graf water pump. The OE water pump doesn't have any markings indicating the mfg, but the two were very similar. If anything, the Graf had a smoother casting.
Dave


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Just ordered!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the order!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

i too will be needing this soon. does it come with directions ? thanks for my fk coilovers guys, i got them today. putting them on thursday on my day off with a huge helping hand from a local dubber


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words! Unfortunately the kits do not include install instructions, but there should be a few DIY's around that go over the process. Thanks again and we will look forward to your order, feel free to send over a PM or email with any questions! 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Ordered, received and ready to get installed. I noticed it was a metal water pump. You guys switched it from the plastic? 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the order and feedback! 

The metal or plastic impeller is a bit of an odd situation... the latest batches we have been receiving have been mostly metal, however some plastic do still show up from time to time. Once we can confirm that they will all be metal, we will update the description, but they are all coming from the same manufacture.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

ok great! I'm glad I don't have a wrong part 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GLI STER (Jan 2, 2008)

Just installed my timing belt using the ECS kit and everything went smooth. :thumbup::thumbup: for a great timing belt kit. I would have liked to have a metal water pump but the plastic one looked like it was a quality product and very durable.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## skywalkur (May 21, 2011)

Any one could post a DIY step-by-step on install the timing belts? Planning to buy the ECS Tuning Ultimate Plus kit, but not that confident.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

There's a DIY over on another forum:

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135872&highlight=timing+belt

Only issue with this DIY, is that it doesn't include how to disconnect the passenger CV joint, and the exhaust. I've been told by an experienced VW tech that these steps are an annoying must.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

StuMacLean said:


> There's a DIY over on another forum:
> 
> http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135872&highlight=timing+belt
> 
> Only issue with this DIY, is that it doesn't include how to disconnect the passenger CV joint, and the exhaust. I've been told by an experienced VW tech that these steps are an annoying must.


 Hmm, which vehicle was that for ? I just checked the Bentley too (not that that is the ultimate authority ...) and it didn't have any mention of that. I have never heard of these steps anywhere? 
EDIT I just looked over that DIY and they say that the Bentley calls for those parts to be removed (appearently not my edition), but they say it is not necessary, the engine mount can be removed without doing so also.


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

> Hmm, which vehicle was that for ? I just checked the Bentley too (not that that is the ultimate authority ...) and it didn't have any mention of that. I have never heard of these steps anywhere?
> EDIT I just looked over that DIY and they say that the Bentley calls for those parts to be removed (appearently not my edition), but they say it is not necessary, the engine mount can be removed without doing so also.


 My car is an 06' GTI 6MT BPY. According to the tech, you can damage the exhaust flex pipe, and potentially ruin the CV (and then the axle) if you skip disconnecting the exhaust and axle. The tech said that they'd seen cars come in with these issues, after having their timing belts replaced by owners or non dealership shops. This is all hearsay, but I have had very very positive experiences with this tech, so I tend to trust him.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------

